# Sticky  K-9 Officers Final Tour Of Duty Posts



## Hb13

Please keep his handler in your thoughts.

CHP: Man Jumps From Bridge During Pursuit, Kills Police Dog

POSTED: 8:49 pm PST December 31, 2007
UPDATED: 11:33 pm PST December 31, 2007

CORONADO, Calif. -- The California Highway Patrol said a man jumped from a bridge during a pursuit on Monday night with a police dog.
The CHP said the man survived the fall from the top of the Coronado Bridge, but the dog, named Stryker, died.

Police said the pursuit began about 6:45 p.m. Monday in Oceanside on State Route 76 with a report of a man driving erratically.

The man picked up speed at College Avenue. He ran through an intersection and crashed into another vehicle during the pursuit.

California Highway Patrol Officer Larry Landeros said the pursuit continued onto southbound Interstate 5 and onto the Coronado Bridge where the driver came to a stop.

The man stopped at the top of the Coronado Bridge. Oceanside police let Stryker go when it appeared the man was heading toward them. The man then picked up the dog and jumped about 200 feet over the side of the bridge shortly before 7:30 p.m.

Harbor police rescued the man from the water and transported him to the University of California, San Diego Medical Center. Landeros said the man had bite wounds.

Authorities recovered the police dog's body from the water.
The driver faces multiple charges.


----------



## BB-59

*Re: K-9 Officer Killed in line of duty.*

The K9 should have lived and the driver should have stayed in the water.


----------



## Guest

*Re: K-9 Officer Killed in line of duty.*

RIP Stryker............


----------



## Hb13

*Re: K-9 Officer Killed in line of duty.*

Does any one else agree that this should have stayed in the officer down thread? I personally feel that K-9s are leo just the same as the two legged comrades,


----------



## kttref

*Re: K-9 Officer Killed in line of duty.*

Was this moved? If so I'll pull some strings and get it moved back (well, I'll find out the reasoning prior to it being moved)...were you given any notice of the move?

Regardless, what a piece of scum. RIP pup!


----------



## Hb13

*Re: K-9 Officer Killed in line of duty.*

Yeah i got a pm saying it was moved, i just thought it should be in the officer down section.
also i saw that the maryland trooper that was killed was put into this section as well.


----------



## kttref

*Re: K-9 Officer Killed in line of duty.*

I'll look into it.


----------



## screamineagle

*Re: K-9 Officer Killed in line of duty.*

you do that, punk.


----------



## kttref

*Re: K-9 Officer Killed in line of duty.*

fight!


----------



## jettsixx

*Re: K-9 Officer Killed in line of duty.*

_*"C*alled to give my all*"*_ 
I am a deputy in a canine crew, 
I've been trained to see it through, 
When dangers near my ears perk up, 
They taught me that as a little pup. 
I'm often there to protect your rights, 
My presence sometimes hinders fights. 
I never attack with thoughts to kill, 
When subduing one, my job I fill. 
I never worry a single thought, 
as to how I'll fare at a certain spot, 
The love I have for a handler's care, 
is all I need each day to fare. 
And if someday my luck turns bad, 
I'll relish all the joys I've had, 
To be with men who stand for good, 
in a special kind of brotherhood. 
The story's end by now you know 
of how i tried for a better show, 
I did my best though I did fall, 
When I was called to give my all. 
Author Unknown _Poem Compliments of:_ 
_K9 Beauty's Pad_ 

R.I.P. Stryker


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: K-9 Officer Killed in line of duty.*



Hb13 said:


> Yeah i got a pm saying it was moved, i just thought it should be in the officer down section.
> also i saw that the maryland trooper that was killed was put into this section as well.


Check your PM's it will explain why it was moved.


----------



## kwflatbed

Place your posts here for K-9 officers.
Add your post with new reply.

Hit-And-Run Driver Kills North Carolina Police Dog

KERNERSVILLE, N.C. -- 
Police in Kernersville are looking for a driver they said struck and killed a police tracking dog Monday morning, then drove away from the scene. 
The incident happened around 10:30 a.m. on Dobson Street. 
The four-year-old dog named Jake was owned by Tri-City Trackers, a group that trains and aids the Kernersville police department and other agencies with criminal and rescue tracking, the police department said in a news release. 
Jake's owner, R.V. Wakefield, said he was training the dog "off leash" when the dog got too close to the road and was hit. 
Police are looking for a white Ford F150 pickup with a camper shell. 
Anyone with information is asked to call the Kernersville Police Department.

*Story From: **wxii12.com*


----------



## badgebunny

*Re: K-9 Officer Killed in line of duty.*



jettsixx said:


> _*"C*alled to give my all*"*_
> I am a deputy in a canine crew,
> I've been trained to see it through,
> When dangers near my ears perk up,
> They taught me that as a little pup.
> I'm often there to protect your rights,
> My presence sometimes hinders fights.
> I never attack with thoughts to kill,
> When subduing one, my job I fill.
> I never worry a single thought,
> as to how I'll fare at a certain spot,
> The love I have for a handler's care,
> is all I need each day to fare.
> And if someday my luck turns bad,
> I'll relish all the joys I've had,
> To be with men who stand for good,
> in a special kind of brotherhood.
> The story's end by now you know
> of how i tried for a better show,
> I did my best though I did fall,
> When I was called to give my all.
> Author Unknown _Poem Compliments of:_
> _K9 Beauty's Pad_
> 
> R.I.P. Stryker


Beautiful poem....

...Rest In Peace Stryker....

My thoughts and prayers go out to Stryker's partner and friend, Officer Landeros and the CHP.


----------



## Guest

jettsixx that gave me gOOsebumps........... Thanks.


----------



## Hb13

Nice poem jet
thats dead on sniper got me some goose bumps too


----------



## jettsixx

http://www.policepoems.com

This site has some really good poems on there.



kwflatbed said:


> Place your posts here for K-9 officers.
> Add your post with new reply.
> 
> Hit-And-Run Driver Kills North Carolina Police Dog
> 
> KERNERSVILLE, N.C. --
> Police in Kernersville are looking for a driver they said struck and killed a police tracking dog Monday morning, then drove away from the scene.
> The incident happened around 10:30 a.m. on Dobson Street.
> The four-year-old dog named Jake was owned by Tri-City Trackers, a group that trains and aids the Kernersville police department and other agencies with criminal and rescue tracking, the police department said in a news release.
> Jake's owner, R.V. Wakefield, said he was training the dog "off leash" when the dog got too close to the road and was hit.
> Police are looking for a white Ford F150 pickup with a camper shell.
> Anyone with information is asked to call the Kernersville Police Department.
> 
> *Story From: **wxii12.com*


I really hope the person who hit this dog does the right thing and comes forward. I hope it was just an accident and not intentional. R.I.P. Jake


----------



## kwflatbed

*Tributes left for San Diego K-9 killed in the line of duty *


By Steve Liewer
UNION-TRIBUNE STAFF WRITER
SAN DIEGO - Several people left flowers yesterday for 6½-year-old Stryker, the department's most experienced police dog, at a memorial for Oceanside officers who have died in the line of duty.

"He was in the prime of his career," said Officer Greg Rainwater, a former handler. "It's a real tragedy."
Stryker, a Belgian Malinois, died on the job about 7:20 p.m. Monday. A drunken-driving suspect whom Stryker had knocked down on the San Diego-Coronado Bridge picked up the 75-pound dog and leapt over the concrete barricade into San Diego Bay.
Cory Byron, 27, of Vista somehow survived the 200-foot drop, but Stryker did not. Byron is hospitalized at the University of California San Diego Medical Center with a collapsed lung, a California Highway Patrol spokeswoman said. A Harbor Patrol boat fished both out of the chilly waters.
Byron was arrested on suspicion of causing the death of a police dog, evading arrest and driving under the influence of alcohol, the spokeswoman said.
Oceanside police said Officer Kedrick Sadler was patrolling with Stryker when he witnessed a traffic accident near Benet Road and state Route 76 about 6:30 p.m. Police say the driver headed south in his GMC pickup on Interstate 5, with Sadler, Carlsbad police and highway patrol officers in pursuit.
Less than an hour later, the motorist exited I-5 at the bridge and got out of the the truck mid-span. Sadler released Stryker, who police say bit the man and pulled him to the ground. The motorist stood up, grabbed the dog and jumped over the concrete barrier into the bay, the CHP said. It was not clear if the dog had let go of the suspect.
Stryker's death greatly upset Sadler, said Rainwater, who trained the dog for about six months when it joined the force in 2003.
Officers spend about 10 hours per day working with their canine partners.
"You spend more time with the dog than you do your family," Rainwater said. "Every day you're with that dog, the bond gets stronger."










Wire Service


----------



## Boxer3

That makes me sick!! Aren't the penalties for killing a Police K-9 the same for killing a human? If not they should be. Figures he lived!!!


----------



## kwflatbed

*Officer Down: K-9 Officer King*

[Pineville, Kentucky]




















ODMP
​

[IMG alt="Ky. deputy, K-9, 
die in pursuit wreck"]http://www.policeone.com/policeone/data/kydeptk901.jpg[/IMG] ​Bell Co. (KY) K-9 Deputy Sean Pursifull (left) and his dog, King, pictured with Bell Co. 
Sheriff Bruce Bennett, were both slain Thurs. when a car driven by two teens fleeing 
police hit their patrol car. (AP Photo/Pineville Sun-Cumberland Courier, Allison Garrison)​
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular Assault
*Incident Details:* Deputy Pursifull and his K9 partner, King, were both killed.​
The two suspects were taken into custody and charged with murder and assault on a service animal.​
*End of Watch: *Thursday, January 10, 2008​
*Teens charged in Ky. deputy's chase death *​
By The Associated Press​
PINEVILLE, Ky. - Two teenagers were charged with murder Thursday after they led police on a high-speed chase in southeastern Kentucky and hit a parked sheriff's cruiser, killing the deputy and K-9 dog inside, authorities said.​
The driver drove away from an Exxon gas station in Baxter without paying at 12:35 a.m., authorities said. Police followed the car at least 10 miles west on U.S. 119 into a neighboring county.​
State police said two state troopers attempted to stop the speeding driver.​
The teen's car veered over the center line and rammed into a cruiser parked on the shoulder waiting to join the pursuit, killing Ball County Sheriff's Deputy Sean Pursifull, 31, and his K-9 dog King, state police said.​
The 17-year-old driver, from Delaware, and a 16-year-old passenger from Pennsylvania were slightly injured.​
Both were released from a hospital and jailed in the Adair County Juvenile Detention Center on charges of murder and assault on a service animal.​


----------



## K917

RIP K9 Stryker, a Loyal Guardian of the Night


----------



## kwflatbed

*Memorial Service Held for Fallen San Diego K-9*












IBS/KNSD-TV

Police K-9 Stryker was killed on New Year's Eve in a fall from the Coronado Bridge following a police pursuit.

SAN DIEGO -- 
An emotional service was held Monday at Camp Pendleton, where SoCal police dogs and their handlers gathered to say goodbye to Stryker, an Oceanside police dog killed in the line of duty. 
Many of the people who turned out support the Oceanside Police Department, while others were simply animal lovers who came out to pay their respects. 
Stryker, a 6-year-old Belgian malinois, had been with the force for five years and had several different handlers. The last person he was paired with was Officer Kedrick Sadler. He said he lost a family member when Stryker died. 
"I'm still hurting inside," Sadler said. "But I plan on moving on, and I'm doing the best I can without Stryker." 
Stryker was killed on New Year's Eve in a fall from the Coronado Bridge following a police pursuit. 
The man accused of leading authorities on that chase, Cory Byron, 27, of Vista, jumped from the bridge, allegedly grabbing the dog as the K-9 attempted to take him down. Byron is charged with two felonies, reckless evading police officers and cruelty to animals, in connection with the death of Stryker. He also is charged with driving under the influence, according to prosecutors. Byron is being held on $1 million bail. 
Stryker died on impact, following the 200-foot fall. Byron survived, suffering a collapsed lung. 
Oceanside police have established a fund they said will be used to support the K-9 program, in Stryker's honor. Anyone wishing to contribute can simply send a check made payable to the City of Oceanside with "K-9 Fund" referenced in the memo section. The donations can also be brought to the police department. 
The mailing address is: 

Oceanside Police Department
Attention: Lt. Fred Armijo
3855 Mission Avenue
Oceanside, CA 92054
*Story From: **nbcsandiego.com*


----------



## sherifflittle

I agree


----------



## sherifflittle

GOD bless all that paid the ultimate price...


----------



## Deputydog522

Fight!


----------



## sherifflittle

stryker thank you boy


----------



## kwflatbed

*Pa. man kills K-9, is fatally shot by cops*

By Wade Malcolm
The Pittsburgh Post-Gazette

PITTSBURGH - A Pittsburgh police officer shot and killed a 19-year-old Allentown man who shot and killed a K-9 dog during a confrontation in Mount Oliver last night.
A crowd of angry onlookers, including the victim's family, quickly gathered at the scene in the 1600 block of Arlington Avenue. Dozens of officers also arrived on the scene, some with K-9 dogs, to help keep the crowd under control.
The victim's parents identified him as Justin Jackson of the 1500 block of Arlington Avenue. A spokesman for the Allegheny County medical examiner's office confirmed Mr. Jackson had died but said the cause and manner of death would be determined in an autopsy today.
The K-9 dog, named Aulf, was 6 years old and was assigned to an officer who is a 12-year veteran of the police bureau, said Chief Nate Harper.
Chief Harper, appearing at a news conference last night at police headquarters, gave this account of the shooting, which occurred shortly before 7 p.m.:
The officer, who is a member of the police bureau's street response unit, spotted a man walking down Arlington Avenue with his hand concealed under his jacket.
Believing the man was holding a gun, the officer stopped and told him to pull his hand from his pocket. The officer reported that he saw a gun and released the K-9 to subdue Mr. Jackson.
Mr. Jackson shot the dog and the officer immediately fired his weapon at the suspect. Both men fired several rounds, Chief Harper said. The officer, who was not identified, was not wounded in the shooting.
At the time of the shooting, Mr. Jackson was on the sidewalk and the officer was standing in the street, Chief Harper said.
The spot where the shooting occurred is just over the city line in the borough of Mount Oliver.
Two blocks of Arlington Avenue were closed by police as they investigated.
The victim's father, Donald James Jackson, said a police officer told him "our dog got shot so we killed him."
"They killed my son execution-style, not in the leg," the older Mr. Jackson said. "I understand things go wrong but I'm sure there's a better way to handle it."
Chief Harper said Allegheny County police and the district attorney's office will investigate the shooting. When asked, he said early indications are that the officers acted appropriately.
Chief Harper said he met with family members of the victim after the shooting. "It's a very unfortunate incident. Any time a life is lost, it's unfortunate."
The chief said it was "a shame the dog also had to sacrifice its life."
"The K-9 did what it was trained to do," he said.
Police departments have gone to great lengths to protect their dogs, some even buying them bullet-proof vests, which can cost more than $1,000 each.
Pittsburgh police have estimated that each year three or four dogs are injured in scuffles with suspects.
In the 1970s, two police dogs were shot when they tried to disarm a hostage taker. They both survived; one retired, the other returned to duty.
In November, Aucy James Andrews, 59, of the Hill District, was shot twice by an unnamed K-9 officer near the intersection of Fifth Avenue and Van Braam Street. Police said Mr. Andrews stabbed a fellow tenant in the throat after an argument at his apartment complex, then tried to stab a police dog before approaching the K-9 officer with his folding knife.
In September, Steelers quarterback Ben Roethlisberger began giving grants for police departments to purchase dogs in each town where the football team played.
"It's something we decided to do, my foundation is doing, after the police dog in my hometown [of Findlay, Ohio] got shot and killed," Mr. Roethlisberger said at the time.
Investigators hope to review the incident on videotape from security cameras placed in the area by UPMC.








Wire Service


----------



## Nighttrain

*Re: Pa. man kills K-9, is fatally shot by cops*

What the "victim's" father doesn't quite get is that his son didn't shoot a dog...he shot a cop. I'm glad the handler was able to avenge his partners death. Job well done by both Officer and K-9. R.I.P Aulf....good dog!


----------



## screamineagle

*Re: Pa. man kills K-9, is fatally shot by cops*

RIP Aulf.


----------



## Portable81

"They killed my son execution-style, not in the leg," the older Mr. Jackson said. "I understand things go wrong but I'm sure there's a better way to handle it."

Mr. Jackson, you've got to be kidding me! Good shoot.


----------



## Hb13

Rest in Peace Aulf.


----------



## Robert35

Most People don't have any idea what a K-9 Does. As A Veteran of the Army and a Former K-9 Handler in the Army my K-9 was also there to protect me. Many a Night when we were called to assit in a Missing Child or to Search a Bldg for Suspects My K-9 was always ready to go. (I might not have been ready but she was). Our K-9's are and will always be a member of what ever dept we service. RIP Stryker you served your final tour of duty with honor.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Pittsburgh K-9 Fatally Shot by Suspect Honored*



PITTSBURGH --

More than 200 police officers from numerous communities gathered to remember Ulf, a Pittsburgh police K-9, on Saturday. 
As bagpipes played, Ulf was carried in a small, white casket into the police academy in East Liberty -- the place where he once trained to be an officer. 
The 6-year-old German Shepherd was killed in the line of duty Tuesday night, after being released on and shot by 19-year-old Justin Jackson in Mount Oliver, city police said. 
The dog's handler and another officer returned fire, killing Jackson on Arlington Avenue. 
Funeral services for Jackson will be held in Mount Oliver Tuesday morning.

*Story From: **thepittsburghchannel.com*


----------



## Robert35

Gave his life to protect others. RIP ULF


----------



## Inspector

Tempe, Arizona police say they will miss Baloo, the 5-year-old German shepherd police dog who fell to his death at about 6:40 p.m. Monday night as he and his partner, Officer John Holdinsky, responded to a report of suspicious activity.

Police had learned that two men who may have been trying to steal copper had run into the fenced Farmer Street Lofts Project under construction near University Drive and Mill Avenue. 

As he searched the building, Baloo fell about 40 feet.

Though he was rushed to an animal hospital for treatment, Baloo died.

The patrol and narcotic-trained dog had served the Tempe Police Department since November 2004.


----------



## kwflatbed

*K-9 shot by Fla. man fleeing police*

By Rafael A. Olmeda 
The Sun-Sentinel

MIAMI - A K-9 dog from the Broward Sheriff's Office was shot to death early today by a man who deputies had chased from Oakland Park to outside a Miami Beach hospital, authorities said.










Oozi, a K-9 dog from the Broward Sheriff's Office, was shot to death by a man who deputies had chased from Oakland Park to outside a Miami Beach hospital, authorities said. _(Broward Sheriff's Office)_ 

The suspect, identified as Delvin Lewis, 27, suffered non-life threatening injuries during a gun battle with deputies and was taken to Jackson Memorial Hospital, the Sheriff's Office said.
The Sheriff's Office said deputies responded to a report of gunfire in the 300 block of Northeast 35th Court in Oakland Park about 12:30 a.m.
"It appears the incident began as a domestic dispute, where the boyfriend fired his weapon and fled the scene (the girlfriend was not injured)," the Sheriff's Office said in a statement.
Lewis fled the scene, but was spotted by police at Commercial Boulevard and Interstate 95.
He was trailed to the parking lot of Mt. Sinai Hospital in Miami Beach, where Lewis opened fire and killed the police dog, named Oozi, the Sheriff's Office said.
The 7½-year-old Belgian malinois was assigned to the Sheriff Office's Cooper City district.
Detective Nelda Fonticiella, a spokeswoman for the Miami-Dade Police Department, said she was there when the dead dog was removed.
Officers at the scene consoled and embraced the dog's handler, she said.
"These dogs are trained to put their lives on the line to protect their partners," Fonticiella said. "There's obviously a very close bond that develops between them. There has to be."
Lewis was in stable condition, Fonticiella said.
No information was available on charges against Lewis.
Oozi had been trained in narcotics, but he was mainly a patrol dog, Sheriff's Office spokeswoman Keyla Concepción said.
He helped with hundreds of criminal apprehensions throughout his career. So far this year, he helped with at least 35, Concepción said.
Oozi's handler, Deputy Gerald Wengert, was named the Sheriff's Office Cooper City Employee of the Month for January 2007 for his work with the dog.
"As a result of the hard work and remarkable instinct of both Deputy Wengert and his K9 Oozi, several arrests were made in regards to burglaries to both residents and businesses in Cooper City. Deputy Wengert is commended for his outstanding acts of bravery and tracking dangerous criminals, making our streets safe," a message on the Sheriff's Office Web site says.










Wire Service


----------



## KozmoKramer

They ask for so little in return, but they give everything they have for you.


----------



## Hb13

KozmoKramer said:


> They ask for so little in return, but they give everything they have for you.


Couldn't have said it better Koz.
Rip


----------



## Robert35

Faithful to the End. A K-9 will always stand by their master. RIP Oozi


----------



## kwflatbed

Hundreds Gather to Remember Florida K-9

*Susannah Bryan and Sallie James Staff Writers*
_Sun-Sentinel (Fort Lauderdale, Florida)_

Oozi was more than just any dog.
He was a dog who caught bad guys - at least 35 this year and hundreds more during his career as a highly trained police K-9. Despite a fierce intensity on the job, he was goofy enough to make you laugh, loving enough to capture your heart, those who knew Oozi said at his memorial Wednesday.
To his handler, Broward Sheriff's Deputy Jerry Wengert, he was part of the family: a loyal friend, an obedient partner, a fearless warrior.
Oozi, a 7 1/2 -year-old Belgian Malinois, died in the line of duty last week, possibly a victim of friendly fire.
More than 500 law enforcement officers and nearly 200 police dogs from around Florida mourned his loss during Wednesday's service at Cooper City High School.
Kathy Jacobs, 60, drove an hour in the rain from Pompano Beach to attend the service for Oozi, a dog she'd never met. She carried three gifts: six red roses, a white teddy bear and a sympathy card for Wengert.
Oozi was killed during a rain of gunfire last Thursday after Delvin Lewis led police on a chase from Oakland Park to Miami Beach. Lewis, of Lauderhill, was accused of assaulting his ex-girlfriend and fleeing down Interstate 95.
The chase ended in the parking lot of Mount Sinai hospital. When Lewis refused police orders to step out of his car, Oozi was sent in to apprehend him. With Oozi in the car, police opened fire after seeing Lewis reach for what they thought was a gun. Miami-Dade police have declined to say whether Lewis was armed.
When it was over, Lewis was wounded and Oozi was dead.
"I know he is in heaven now, but I miss him," Jenna, Wengert's 7-year-old daughter, told a crowded auditorium during the service. Describing Oozi as her "brother," she thanked him for keeping her daddy safe. "I love you, Oozi, and will miss you forever. I will never forget you."
Oozi and Wengert, partners since December 2004, were assigned to the Sheriff's Office Cooper City station. The two won "employee of the month" last year for helping break up a Cooper City burglary ring.
On Wednesday, through tears and laughter, Wengert remembered the good times.
"Oozi thought he was a lap dog even though he was at least 75 pounds," he said with a chuckle.
Afraid of thunderstorms, Oozi once escaped from his kennel only to show up at a block party, where he helped himself to all the food. But at work, Oozi loved nothing more than the hunt, surging into danger, his partner at his side.

Susannah Bryan can be reached at [email protected] or 954-385-7929.

SEE MORE

For complete coverage of Oozi's funeral, including a video report and photos, go to http://www.Sun-Sentinel.com/oozi

Story From:_Sun-Sentinel_


----------



## Inspector

MONTPELIER - A memorial service is being planned for tomorrow for the Rutland city police dog killed late Tuesday night while its handler was trying to stop a fleeing vehicle carrying four Connecticut men.

Rutland Police Lieutenant Kevin Geno said the 3 1/2-year-old German shepherd, named King Luther, was hit and killed by a State Police cruiser after jumping out of an officer's stopped cruiser along Route 7. Officer Frank Post had stopped to lay spike strips in the roadway to stop a car carrying suspects who police believed were involved in a shooting in Leicester.
The four Connecticut men in the vehicle, all from Waterbury, were caught after they crashed a stolen car into a guardrail on Route 4 in Castleton, police said.
The suspects, who face a variety of charges, were identified as Rahe Autry, 22, George Gaston, 23, Hasan Hickey, 19, and Mark Hunter, 21.
BOSTON GLOBE








Officer Frank Post & King Luther


----------



## kwflatbed

*La. deputy's K-9 dies in hit-and-run*

The Advocate

LAFAYETTE, La. - A K-9 with the Lafayette Parish Sheriff's Office died Sunday night after the dog and its handler were struck by a hit-and-run driver, an official said Monday. 
Lt. Craig Stansbury, spokesman for the Sheriff's Office, said an unidentified K-9 officer and Hector, his K-9, had just finished a building check in the 2600 block of Cameron Street at 11:25 p.m. 
They were returning to the deputy's car when an unidentified vehicle came up behind them, striking Hector and knocking the deputy over. 
The vehicle did not stop, Stansbury said. 
Hector died at the scene. 
The deputy was treated at a local hospital and released, Stansbury said. 
Hector, of the Belgian Malinois variety that resembles a German shepherd, had been with the department and the deputy for two years. 
"He's taken it hard," Stansbury said of the deputy. 
"He was with the K-9 for two years, almost 24/7." 
K-9 unit dogs are cared for by the deputies at their homes when they are not at work. 
Meanwhile, authorities say they have information that a black Mercedes driven by a black man was in the area at the time and may be a witness, or has information regarding the incident.










Wire Service


----------



## kwflatbed

*Philly officer accidentally shoots, kills K-9*

By Kathleen Brady Shea 
Philadelphia Inquirer

PHILADELPHIA - A Plymouth Township police dog died in the line of duty yesterday, leaving a department in mourning.
Andy, a German shepherd who joined the force in 2005, was accidentally shot by an officer during a search for robber suspects in Lower Gwynedd Township. The bullet also struck Andy's handler, Officer Louis Layfield, in the chest of his bulletproof vest, Plymouth Township Chief Joseph F. Lawrence said.
"This is a big loss. He was one of us," Lawrence said. "I was at the hospital when we had to euthanize him. I think we all shed a tear."
The K-9 team was requested after a robbery was reported at the Abington Bank on Bethlehem Pike, Lawrence said. At the scene, Layfield released Andy so he could pursue a suspect.
"Unfortunately, another officer probably unfamiliar with K-9s" joined the pursuit, Lawrence said.
When Andy saw the gun, his training kicked in and he bit the officer, who "accidentally discharged his weapon," Lawrence said.
The chief said he sympathized with the Montgomery Township officer who fired the shot. "I'm not second-guessing the officer," he said. "We thank God Officer Layfield wasn't injured."
Andy had worked for seven years as a police dog, trained in patrol and narcotics detection, Lawrence said. He came to Plymouth Township after his handler in the Conshohocken department was injured.
"These dogs really want to work," Lawrence said. "You tell an officer to do something, and they might ask why. You tell a dog to do something, and they just go."
The department, which has three other dogs, chooses animals with friendly dispositions because they often visit schools, he said.
The department will memorialize Andy. "It's too soon to know what form that will take," Lawrence said.
Police arrested three suspects in the bank robbery, he said.










Wire Service


----------



## kwflatbed

*Philly cops hold memorial service for K-9 *

By Kathleen Brady Shea 
Philadelphia Inquirer

PHILADELPHIA - Andy, the Plymouth Township police dog accidentally shot this week during a search for bank-robbery suspects, will be remembered at a memorial service on Wednesday.
Plymouth Township Police Chief Joseph Lawrence said yesterday that hundreds of condolences had come in from the public, the Secret Service, the Drug Enforcement Administration, law-enforcement agencies from the area, and police departments in Ohio, Virginia and Connecticut.
"Basically, we are treating this as an officer killed in the line of duty," said Lawrence. "He was one of us."
Lawrence said a service would begin at 10 a.m. at the Plymouth Community Center Band Shelter, 2903 Walton Rd. He said agencies that plan on having people in attendance should have them there by 9. The service will include readings by the police chaplain and the three other Plymouth Township officers with K-9 partners.
"Officer [Louis] Layfield may or may not speak, depending on how he feels," Lawrence said of Andy's handler. "It's totally up to him."
Lawrence said more than 100 officers had notified the department that they would attend; he said attendance would likely exceed that number.
He said a woman from Cape May, who heard about Andy from an officer in Connecticut, is setting up a memorial page online for Andy and plans to distribute memorial cards at the service. She and her husband are retired funeral directors and are dog lovers, Lawrence said.
After the service, a procession is planned through the township, to end at the township building; a reception will follow at the police station. The dog's remains will be placed in a small park at the building, Lawrence said.
Andy, trained in patrol operations and narcotics detection, was tracking a suspect Wednesday when he was fatally wounded by an officer from Montgomery Township, Lawrence said. Layfield was shot in the chest but was wearing a ballistic vest.
Lawrence said that Andy, a German shepherd, joined the department in January 2005, quickly becoming a valuable member of the force. "This is a big loss," the chief said.
He said the department had received many offers to help purchase bullet-proof vests for the police dogs. He said that the department already has them and that they are useful only in limited circumstances, which do not include suspect searches.
"They restrict airflow and cause the dogs to overheat very quickly," he said. "Then you have to stop, which hinders the operation."
Lawrence said he had suggested that people make a contribution in Andy's memory. He said checks should be payable to the Plymouth Township Police Association and sent to it at 700 Belvoir Rd., Plymouth Meeting, Pa. 19462. The donations should be marked for the memorial service or the dog-training fund.
"These dogs have training twice a month," he said. "It's an ongoing expense."










Wire Service


----------



## Nighttrain

*Re: Franklin PD K-9 Chase*

RIP buddy. You'll have a nice cozy spot to rest at St. Michael's feet.


----------



## K917

Thank you guys. Chase was my partner, my hero, and my best friend. Chase you are signal 3. I will never forget you. I know someday we will meet again and we will walk the beat on heaven's streets. RIP K9 Chase, a true Guardian of the Night.


----------



## L4G81

Thoughts and prayers heading your way ... your words are very touching.



K917 said:


> Thank you guys. Chase was my partner, my hero, and my best friend. Chase you are signal 3. I will never forget you. I know someday we will meet again and we will walk the beat on heaven's streets. RIP K9 Chase, a true Guardian of the Night.


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP Chase, My thoughts go out to your family and friends.


----------



## kwflatbed

La. Officer Injured, K-9 Dies In Cruiser Wreck

A Baton Rouge police dog died Friday and his police handler was injured after their patrol car was broadsided.
Philos, an 8-year-old German shepherd who was part of the Baton Rouge Police Department's K-9 Corps, was taken to a local veterinary hospital where he died from injuries he suffered in the accident, Sgt. Don Kelly, a Baton Rouge Police Department spokesman, said in a news release.
Lt. Robert "Bobby" Glaser, 50, Philos' handler, suffered moderate injuries, Kelly said. The other driver, Jesse Isiah Farris, 22, 10061 Moss Lea Drive, received minor injuries.
Farris was booked into Parish Prison on counts of first-offense DWI, first-degree vehicular negligent injuring, reckless operation, driving the wrong way on a one-way street and driving with a suspended driver's license, Kelly said.
The accident occurred when Glaser was driving westbound on Government Street at 1:30 a.m. Friday.
Farris was driving a 2006 Lincoln pickup southbound on St. Charles Street - which was the wrong direction on the one-way street - when the pickup broadsided Glaser's police unit, Kelly said.
The impact caused Glaser's Dodge Charger patrol car to roll over, eventually coming to rest on its wheels.
Glaser was removed from the vehicle by rescuers and taken to a local hospital where he is expected to recover from his injuries, Kelly said.
The police lieutenant had returned to work in late June after being shot four times in February by a 16-year-old armed robbery suspect whom Glaser was trying to question. The shooter was later arrested by other Baton Rouge officers.
Philos is the first Baton Rouge Police dog to die in the line of duty in more than 20 years, Kelly said.
Two other dogs died in the 1980s from injuries suffered while they were working, Kelly said.
Brute died in 1988 after being bitten by a brown recluse spider while tracking a robbery suspect. Max was shot to death in 1985 while chasing a car thief.

2theadvocate.com | Powered by The Advocate and WBRZ News 2 Louisiana - Baton Rouge, LA


----------



## K917

RIP K9 PHILOS. My condolences to Lt. Glaser. It is never easy to lose a partner.


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP Philos. My thoughts and prayers to the Lt and his family who have now lost a family member. Tought time for the LT, hope he gets back soon.


----------



## Inspector

*FBI Grieves K-9*

An FBI Dog killed in a raid on alleged terrorists in Detroit is being honored:



Press Release







*For Immediate Release
*October 29, 2009 *FBI Detroit
Contact: Special Agent Sandra R. Berchtold 
(313) 237-4218 * FBI K-9 Killed in the Line of Duty
On October 28, 2009, Federal Bureau of Investigation K-9 Freddy lost his life in the line of duty. Freddy will be returned home to Quantico, Virginia. A memorial will be held at Quantico and Freddy's name will be added to a memorial wall.
Freddy was a Belgian Malinois. Freddy was born on February 17, 2007 and entered on duty with the FBI on September 8, 2008. In the line of duty, Freddy gave his life for his team. He will be missed by his FBI family.
Anyone who wishes to send a card to Freddy's team members, please send them to the address below and they will be forwarded to the team:
Freddy's Team
c/o FBI
477 Michigan Avenue, 26th Floor
Detroit, Michigan 48226
Anyone wishing to donate money to a K-9 Law Enforcement Memorial in the memory of Freddy:
FBI Agents Association
Attn: K9 Fund-Freddy
PO Box 12650
Arlington, VA 22219














Press Releases | Detroit Home







Accessibility | eRulemaking | Freedom of Information Act | Legal Notices | Legal Policies and Disclaimers | Links 
Privacy Policy | USA.gov | White House
FBI.gov is an official site of the U.S. Federal Government, U.S. Department of Justice.​


----------



## jettsixx

*Re: FBI Grieves K-9*

R.I.P.


----------



## L4G81

*Re: FBI Grieves K-9*

What a GORGEOUS Belgian he was. RIP


----------



## fra444

Rast In Peace Buddy....


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP Agent! What a great looking dog he was.


----------



## DoD102

Figures...doesn't it. The s#%&bag live and a K9 dies. I'll never understand why these things happen??????????????


----------



## EAKMAN5

*Southwick's 1st K9 Thom*

Retired K-9 Thom lost his battle with cancer and passed away on November 15, 2009. Thom was diagnosed with cancer shortly after doing his part at Ground Zero, as was many dogs who served, following the terrorist attacks on the Twin Towers on September 11, 2001. Thom did not go easy and put up a great fight, showing the true traits of a Police K-9. He was the last surviving dog from his group that served ar Ground Zero. Thom's partner, Joseph Brewer now works for the Wilbraham, MA Police Department. R.I.P. Thom. You will be missed.


----------



## Pats2009

*Re: Southwick's 1st K9 Thom*

RIP K-9 Thom, thank you for your service.


----------



## Sarge31

*Re: Southwick's 1st K9 Thom*

R.I.P. boy. Thank your for your service!


----------



## SPINMASS

*Re: Southwick's 1st K9 Thom*

RIP Ofc Thom. My thoughts and prayers go out to the Brewer family.


----------



## lpwpd722

*Re: Southwick's 1st K9 Thom*

R.I.P. Thom...thank you for your service. You were a true hero.


----------



## kwflatbed

*







*

*Fort Myers Police Department*
*Police Officer K9 ROSCO*
*End Of Watch: 09-07-10*

*Police Officer K9 ROSCO, 4, was shot and killed while chasing an armed robbery suspect. A call came in from a citizen who was sitting at the drive-through and saw employees laying on the floor of a McDonald's. The call went out as a possible ro...bbery in progress. The Fort Myers Police arrived on the scene and immediately gave chase as the robbers fled the rear door. One of the suspects, 17 year old Kamyn Jodeci William Bright, then turned around and began shooting at the Officers. K-9 Rosco was then shot by the gunman as he tried to protect his fellow Officers. Rosco's handler and partner Officer Glenn Thompson and another Officer continued the foot chase and were forced to shoot and kill the teen. His partner in crime, 30 year old Gilberto Amaya, fled in his vehicle and while doing so, struck Police Officer K-9 AXE, who is 9. The Police gave chase for nearly 20 minutes at a high rate of speeds and eventually Amaya crashed his vehicle and was then arrested. A third suspect, 21-year-old Leandro Fermin who was an employee at the fast-food joint had left the back door opened in this planned robbery. He too has been arrested. *

*Police Officer K-9 Rosco died on the way to the hospital. Police Officer K-9 Axe (pronounced OX) is recovering slowly but steadily. *

*Our heartfelt thoughts and prayers go out to Officer Glenn Thompson, his family and to all the Men and Women of the Fort Myers Police Department. Special get well prayers are also with Police Officer K-9 AXE. *

*ROSCO, you have served your time loyally, respectfully, courageously and with a soul of a warrior. You have taught your 2-legged counterparts so much and for this, your legacy shall always be passed on. WE WILL NEVER FORGET YOU. As you cross over the rainbow bridge and stand guard at the gates, may you always keep your keen senses watchful over us all. *

*Rest with peace now Police Officer K-9 ROSCO ... We have the watch from here. *

*(photo from Fort Myers PD)*
*If you are interested in assisting with Axe's medical bills checks can be sent to the Fort Myers Police Department*
*with a specific notation at the bottom: "For K9 Unit Rosco's funeral" or "For K9 Unit Axe's medical bills".*
*http://www.fmpolice.com/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx*

*Amaya has been charged with: felony crimes against a person that could cause death, Fleeing and alluding police, homicide during a felony, causing great harm/death to a Police Animal, first degree felony conspiracy, robbery with a firearm. *

*Fermin is charged with felony murder, robbery with a firearm and first degree felony conspiracy.*


----------



## jettsixx

RIP Rosco, and hoping for a speedy recovery for AXE.


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP K9 Officer Rosco and a speedy recovery to K9 Officer Axe.


----------



## cc3915

*Gloucester Twp. Police Dog Killed By Robbery Suspect*

_BLACKWOOD, NJ (CBS/AP)_ - A police "K-9″ dog was killed Tuesday evening after being thrown into traffic by a robbery suspect he had chased down.

Skyler Robinson, 20, was taken into custody after an overnight hunt, and a second suspect, 19-year-old Evan Scotese, was taken into custody at his home Wednesday morning.

Police say the dog, a 3½-year-old German Shepherd, was on duty for Gloucester Township police when they responded to a burglary call at a Chinese restaurant on East Church Street in Blackwood.

Gloucester Twp. Police Dog Killed By Robbery Suspect CBS Philly - News, Sports, Weather, Traffic and the Best of Philadelphia


----------



## Guest

*Re: Gloucester Twp. Police Dog Killed By Robbery Suspect*

RIP Pup...


----------



## LGriffin

*Re: Gloucester Twp. Police Dog Killed By Robbery Suspect*

Rest easy, Officer Schultz
Shitbag may actually do some time here. Animal cruelty usually yields some time, unlike crimes against persons.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Gloucester Twp. Police Dog Killed By Robbery Suspect*

Section for K-9

http://www.masscops.com/f36/k-9-officers-final-tour-duty-posts-44288/


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP Officer Schultz


----------



## kwflatbed

*Law Enforcement Today*

*Streamwood, Illinois*
*Streamwood Police Department*

*Police K9 Officer ZARAK*
*End Of Watch: 12-28-10*

*K9 Officer Zarak, 8, has succumbed to health related issues while on duty. While attempting to work a traffic stop, Handler/partner Officer Alex VanDerLinden knew straight away that something was not right. K9 Zarak had been not quite himself ...during the shift and when the duo went to their next call, K9 Zarak didn't respond as he normally would. He didn't get up from the vehicle. Officer VanDerLinden rushed his partner to the vet hospital where it was discovered the 4-legged Warrior's intestines had gotten twisted. Sadly, just a few hours later, K9 Zarak had to be put down as there is no chance of reversing this condition. *

*Earlier in the year, K9 Zarak, who had been Serving and Protecting for the last 6 1/2 years had undergone stomach surgery but had been doing well and was back at work doing what he does best. This pure bread German Shepherd worked as a multi-purpose dog. He was called upon to do building searches, missing persons, narcotics and gang enforcement, crowd control and even loved doing his part in community events including being an integral part of the D.A.R.E. program. K9 Zarak did all this and more with no hesitation nor reservation. Always ready at the calling and he loved his job. His Loyalty, Faithfulness and Courage even earned him a rare opportunity as he was even called upon for service with the Northern Illinois Police Alarm System's Emergency Services Team (S.W.A.T. Unit). Living his life as only a Hero Could. *

*Our heartfelt thoughts and prayers go out to his partner Officer VanDerLinden and his family as well as to all the Men and Women with the Streamwood Police Department, NIPAS and the entire community who grew to love and respect this amazing and integral member of the force. *

*K9 Zarak, as you cross over the Rainbow Bridge, may you look back with pride knowing you served the People well. As you stand guard at the Gates, please continue to watch over us all, both 2 legged and 4, as we carry on in the battle ... In Our Brother's Honor. We Thank-you for your service and we will Never Forget you.*

*Rest In Peace Police K9 Officer Zarak ... We have the watch from here. Job Well Done. *

*"It is not only the HEROES with 2 legs that were born with a soul that has COURAGE TO WEAR THE BADGE." ~Nessie~*

*SPD*
*http://www.streamwood.org/Services/Police/SupportServices/K9.asp*

---------- Post added at 21:01 ---------- Previous post was at 19:16 ----------

*Police K9 Officer ZARAK*
*End Of Watch: 12-28-10*


----------



## cc3915

Rest in Peace Zarak. Good Boy!


----------



## kwflatbed

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*
*Allegheny County Police Department*

*Police EOD K9 Officer CHESTER*
*End Of Watch: 12-29-10*

*K9 Officer Chester, 7 yrs 10mos, succumbed to health related issues while on duty. On Tuesday, the day prior, Allegheny County Police Officer Chris Ireland had taken his K9 partner Chester to be treated for a kidney infection. ...However, when blood tests and x-rays came back with negative results for other ailments and after given some antibiotic, K9 Chester was cleared to return for work. Although a bit of expected lethargy was somewhat apparent, Officer Ireland and his ever-faithful partner went to work their night shift at the airport. The evening went fine until the near end of shift when K9 Chester began to pant heavily. This was not normal for this Warrior. Ofc. Ireland went back to the station to let everyone know what was going on and that he was headed straight to the emergency vet. In just the few short moments, Chris returned to K9 Chester only to find him in extreme distress and when he tried to get the dog's attention, our 4-legged Brother simply slumped over. Distraught, Ofc. Ireland wasted no time in getting the K9 to the vet where they immediately began CPR efforts including numerous epinephrine shots ... to no avail. Police K9 Officer Chester had already succumbed. It is now believed by the vet that an aneurism is the cause of his death and that his final breath was in fact taken when Chris held him in his hands while still at the station. *

*Officer Ireland and K9 Chester have been partners for nearly six years. It was a first for the both of them and they were the perfect match. Together, they worked at the Pittsburgh Airport where K9 Chester, a pure bred German Shepherd, would put his nose to the ground and work tirelessly as an Explosives Ordnance Disposal (EOD) K9 who would search unattended luggage, packages and anything else that appeared to be a threat in search of specific odors. In between sniffing out evil, this team would travel to schools, businesses and work sporting events ... all for the safety of the People and for nothing more than his 'Kong' toy and knowing his partner was happy with him. *

*K9 Chester was undoubtedly an integral part of this Department and his unconditional love of his family, Blood and Blue was evident. With his willingness to approach the potential dangers while all others backed away coupled with courage, enthusiasm and selflessness, K9 Chester was everything and more, finely representing all our canine counterparts. The people of Allegheny County were blessed to have him and we will forever be grateful for his service. We will Never Forget how this Warrior lived his life as only a Hero could. We thank you K9 Chester and we will never forget you. *

*K9 Chester leaves behind his handler/partner Officer Chris Ireland, his beloved bride Officer Amy Ireland, who also works with the ACPD at the airport, and their family. Our heartfelt thoughts and prayers go out to the Ireland family, the entire EOD K9 Division and to all the Men and Women of the Allegheny County PD. *

*K9 Chester, as you cross over the Rainbow Bridge, may you look back with pride knowing you served the People well. As you stand guard at the Gates Of Heaven, please continue to watch over us all, both 2 legged and 4, as we carry on in the battle ... In Our Brother's Honor. *

*Rest In Peace Police EOD K9 Officer CHESTER ... We have the watch from here. Job Well Done. *

*"It is not only the HEROES with 2 legs that were born with a soul that has COURAGE TO WEAR THE BADGE." ~Nessie~*

*The EOD K-9 Division buried K9 Officer Chester this morning at the police canine cemetery. *

***This story may not have been written if not for the love and devotion of Officer Amy Ireland and her wanting to comfort her beloved husband. As our Sister told me of the events, she even laughed at one point, reminded of how Chris was so inseparable from Chester that he was in Texas at Lackland Air Force Base getting Chester when she went into labor and delivered their first child. Most of the words you read here are the words of Amy as she had the strength and courage to tell me of this Hero. This was not just their family's dog, it was also their Brother. I thank you from my heart my Sister for sharing this with us all. You are not alone. You have a family of Blue and a lot of supporters. Thoughts are with your family, both blood and Blue. ~Nessie~*

*ACPD*
*http://www.alleghenycounty.us/police/*

*Police EOD K9 Officer CHESTER*
*End Of Watch: 12-29-10*

*







*


----------



## Inspector

*Wess, Portsmouth, NH Police*

The Portsmouth NH Police Department has lost one of two canines to an intestinal illness. The community has acknowledged the loss.

Police K-9 Wess mourned | SeacoastOnline.com


----------



## cc3915

*Acclaimed Cape sleuth laid to rest*

WELLFLEET - A true Cape crime fighter died over the weekend at the ripe old age of 13.

Beau, a man-trailing bloodhound involved in more than 100 cases since he first came to the Cape as a puppy in 1998, was euthanized on Saturday. He worked, and lived, with his handler, Wellfleet police Officer Jerre Austin.

"We're very sad. He was a part of the family and he certainly made me proud," Austin said Monday. "He traveled all over the country with me, stayed in motel rooms and slept in the bed."

Acclaimed Cape sleuth laid to rest | CapeCodOnline.com


----------



## ArchAngel2

So sad Beau RIP, may you happily run in grassy fields till you see Jerre again


----------



## kwflatbed

Rest in Peace Beau


----------



## kwflatbed

*Police Dog Stabbed and Killed in Washington State*

Published April 04, 2011
| FoxNews.com









Q13fox.com
Clark County Sheriff dog Kane

A decorated sheriff's dog was killed in the line of duty in Washington state early Saturday after he was stabbed trying to apprehend a suspect.
The black Dutch shepherd, "Kane," had tracked down a male suspect after he and a female accomplice driving a stolen car rammed a police vehicle and took off running.
Kane, who was trained to bite and hold suspects, tracked down 31-year-old Keegan Graves. Deputies say Graves stabbed the dog numerous times.
The dog was rushed to St. Francis Animal hospital in Clark County where he died from his injuries.
A SWAT team later apprehended Graves and 22-year-old Natasa Cresap. Graves faces charges of harming a police dog, auto theft and attempting to elude a police officer, while Cresap was arrested on an outstanding warrant.
Kane had worked with the Clark County Sheriff's Office for six years and was scheduled for retirement in 2012.
The dog and his partner, Deputy Rick Osborne, were one of the first K-9 teams certified by the Washington State Patrol and the DEA to be airlifted into marijuana groves, Q13fox.com reported Sunday.
They worked to help in arrests and secure the area as ground units move in and helped officers seize more than 300,000 marijuana plants in 2008. Osborne and Kane received the Director's Award For Distinguished Service from the Office of National Drug Control Policy.

_Newscore contributed to this report._

*Click here for more on this story from Q13fox.com.*


----------



## jettsixx

RIP pup and thank you for your service.

PolicePoems.com - The One True Companion by Kelsey Jenkins


----------



## kwflatbed

*Richmond police dog dies in crash*

METRO VANCOUVER --A Richmond police dog was killed early today when the cruiser it was riding in was in collision with another vehicle and then a hydro pole, Richmond RCMP said today.A police dog handler was responding to a report of a theft in progress near the Britannia Shipyards in Steveston. 
At Westminster Highway and No. 7 Road a collision occ... 


Read the full story at Vancouver Sun


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP K-9 Officer


----------



## kdk240

*Scituate Ma K-9 Felix RIP*

On Friday, August 12, Scituate Police Department's K9 Felix was laid to rest peacefully surrounded by those who knew and loved him after discovering on Thursday that he had advanced stage cancer throughout his body. Felix was an asset to the South Shore's law enforcement community as well as being an extended part of the Scituate Animal Shelter family. He and his partner Officer Brian McLaughlin have many apprehensions, location of missing persons and positive drug searches to be proud of. Felix and his partner routinely put themselves in harm's way to protect the public. The shelter proudly sponsored Felix's routine annual medical care and we hope to continue supporting the K-9 program in the near future.


----------



## ShmitDiesel

RIP Pup


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP


----------



## kwflatbed

Rest in Peace Felix


----------



## kwflatbed

*Niagara County Sheriff's K-9 Dies

*Updated Dec 5, 2011 at 8:16 AM EST

NIAGARA COUNTY, NY ( release ) The Niagara County Sheriff's Office sadly reports that K-9 "Rocky," a 2 1/2 year old German Sheppard, died Sunday night in the line of duty. 
Rocky, and his handler, Deputy Craig Beiter, were searching for burglary suspects in the City of Niagara Falls when Rockey fell from a roofto... 


*Read the full story at **WKBW*


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP k-9 Officer. My thoughts and prayers are with the handler and his family.


----------



## ShmitDiesel

RIP Pup


----------



## CJIS

RIP Pup


----------



## ShmitDiesel

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP


----------



## kwflatbed

RI Dept. of Corrections K-9 dies










*Frankie died unexpectedly after 9 years of service*

Updated: Wednesday, 09 May 2012, 8:35 PM EDT
Published : Wednesday, 09 May 2012, 11:30 AM EDT


By Matt Smith

CRANSTON, RI (WPRI) - Rhode Island Department of Corrections K-9 "Frankie" has died.
Frankie died unexpectedly on May 4, after serving 9 years with with RIDOC.

Photos: Local K-9 unexpectedly dies
Frankie had showed signs of sickness on Thursday, May 3 and was brought to a veterinarian, where he spent the night.
To avoid further suffering, Frankie had to be put down Friday morning.

http://www.wpri.com/dpp/news/local_news/west_bay/ri-dept-of-corrections-k-9-dies


----------



## timothy135

Poor Pooch. RIP


----------



## kwflatbed

Enjoy The Rainbow Bridge Nero RIP


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP K9 Officer Nero


----------



## visible25

RIP K9 Nero


----------



## kwflatbed

K9 "Tank" was killed yesterday on I-80 in Utah. Our prayers are with Officer Neff and his family. RPKAF thanks K9 Tank for his loyal and faithful service. Rest in Peace Tank.

















*K9 Tank*

Utah Highway Patrol, Utah

End of Watch: Friday, November 16, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Breed:* Belgian Malinois
*Age:* 11
*Gender:* M
*Tour:* Not available

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 11/16/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

K9 Tank was struck and killed by a tractor trailer on I-80 near Salt Lake City.

His handler had stopped on the shoulder of the highway to give Tank a routine break. During the break Tank suddenly ran onto the interstate and was fatally struck.
​Condolences may be sent to:
Colonel Daniel Fuhr
Utah Highway Patrol
4501 South 2700 West
PO Box 141775
Salt Lake City, UT 84114

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/k9/1487-k9-tank#ixzz2CWtdGLWm


----------



## kwflatbed

*K9 Nash*

United States Department of Justice - Bureau of Alcohol,..., US
End of Watch: December 11, 2012
K9 Nash was shot and killed while participating in an arrest operation at a location near the intersection Old Whitehorse Road and Highway 25 in Berea, South Carolina.

At least one subject opened fire on the SRT team during the operation, fatally...

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/k9#ixzz2Es8h9oxV


----------



## kwflatbed

*K9 Ivan*

Tucson Police Department, AZ
End of Watch: December 12, 2012
K9 Ivan was shot and killed while attempting to apprehend a carjacking suspect near the intersection of 2nd Street and Stewart Avenue at about 11:00 pm.

Ivan's handler spotted the truck within minutes of the carjacking and attempted to stop it, but...

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/k9#ixzz2ExDapg6X


----------



## takl23

RIP Nash and Ivan.


----------



## kwflatbed

Brimfield Police Department

*** Passing of Retired K-9 King ***

Last night, King, one of our retired K-9's passed away. King was assigned to Amber Wheeler during his BPD service time and he remained with her in his retirement. King was 10.5 years old, and apparently he had a tumor rupture that led to internal bleeding. Unfortunately, they had to put him down. King looked an awful lot like his brother K-9 Joker, another retired BPD K-9 who still resides with Capt. Adkins.‪#‎rainbowbridge‬‪#‎K9‬


3 Comments


----------



## kwflatbed

Police Service Dog Roscoe Gunned Down and Killed

Police service dog (PSD) Roscoe was shot and killed Wednesday after officers responded to a shooting call in the 400 block of Josey Street.
LAWENFORCEMENTTODAY.COM

_5_


----------



## Kilvinsky

Good Dog. Rest in Peace and thank you.


----------



## kwflatbed

VIDEO: Nearly 20 K-9s and their officers lined the streets to pay their respects to Dasty on Thursday.

The 12-year-old German Shepherd had more than 600 calls of services and helped make more than 40 felony arrests.

Dasty served Arlington since 2006.

Goodbye, Dasty: Emotional farewell to town's beloved K-9







225

Enter the Boston Idol contest!


----------



## Kilvinsky

A dog, a friend, a member of the family. Rest in Peace.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Heartbreaking photo shows officer saying goodbye to his K9 partner*
Share
Shares

















Updated: 3:44 AM EDT Sep 4, 2017

Chelsea Robinson

*Middletown, Connecticut -*
An emotional photograph shared by a police department in Connecticut is breaking hearts across the country.

In the picture, shared by the Middletown Police Department, Officer Michael D'Aresta carried his K9 partner Hunter past a procession of officers.

Hunter was recently diagnosed with an aggressive form of liver cancer and veterinarians recommended he be euthanized.

D'Aresta can be seen hugging Hunter to his chest as he carries him to the vet's office.

"Officer Michael D'Aresta unfortunately has to make the toughest decision any K9 handler dreads making," the post read. "Hunter and Officer D'Aresta have been such a huge part of our department the past ten years. Such a dedicated K-9 team. It will never be the same. Rest in Peace Hunter you've done well."


Hunter and Officer D'Aresta have been such a huge part of our department the past ten years. Such a dedicated K-9 team. It will never be the same. Rest in Peace Hunter you've done well. Our thoughts and prayers go out to Officer Michael D'Aresta and his family.

http://www.wcvb.com/article/heartbreaking-photo-shows-officer-saying-goodbye-to-his-k9-partner/12166748


----------



## Kilvinsky

Damn, that is one sad picture. June 8, I brought my Buddy to the vet for the same reason, though I have no idea why he was on his way out anyway, but age had something to do with it. My heart bleeds for Officer D'Aresta. It's one of the toughest things, to say goodbye to a beloved family member, and that includes Dogs.
One ironic note, my Beagle's father's name was Hunter and I gave it to him as a middle name.

Tough picture to look at.


----------



## kwflatbed

New Hampshire








Somber salute for K9 after losing battle with cancer
WPTZ


----------



## Zeke

Tewksbury Police Department - MA added 3 new photos.
8 mins · 
It is with heavy hearts that we sadly announce that Tewksbury Police K-9 Geox passed away on Monday, December 11 after a sudden illness. K-9 Officer Al Piccolo and Geox were partners for 6 years, and they provided outstanding service to the department together. He will be missed


----------



## kwflatbed

Boston:
Police mourn loss of long-serving bomb-sniffing K9







1 HR


----------



## CCCSD

Fuck! I’m crying now...


----------

